# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Dúvidas sobre blades Aquabeam

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Tentei contactar por email a TMC através do site oficial inglês e endereço de correio electrónico mencionado no site mas não obtive resposta. Gostaria de saber qual a melhor forma de contacto para suporte e apoio ao cliente de produtos TMC.

Entretanto tenho algumas dúvidas sobre as blades Aquabeam, se possível agradecia ajuda.

No site da TMC tem uma opção para registarmos as Aquabeam e suponho assim recebermos informações e updates sobre novidades das mesmas. No entanto, no formulário de registo pede uma referência de garantia que supostamente vem num cartão. Acontece que na versão europeia, já por duas vezes, adquiri blades e não encontro referência. Aquele registo será apenas para a versão inglesa? Será possível ter o mesmo serviço de informação/updates para as blades adquiridas cá?Uma das primeiras blades que adquiri penso ser um modelo de 2008 em que particularmente a parte em alumínio para dissipação de calor não tem o formato das mais recentes que permite encaixar directamente as barras MMS Rail. E os leds utilizados são também da geração anterior, com ligeiramente menos watts e as ópticas de 30º. Gostaria de saber se a TMC permite aos clientes substituir blades Aquabeam mais antigas e efectuar "upgrade" às mesmas, actualizando os leds para os mais actuais, as novas ópticas de 60º e o novo formato da blade com dissipador maior.

Obrigado desde já pela atenção.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Artur

Como sabes, tens a TMC Iberia.
Fica aqui o contacto do Brian Schaff.

Brian.Schaff@tropicalmarinecentre.co.uk

Penso que terás uma resposta em pouco tempo.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Muito obrigado Pedro, já obtive resposta!  :SbOk:

----------

